# Installing stereo on a boat.



## jbird68 (Apr 14, 2018)

I would like to put a stereo on my boat. There are lots of choices. I've narrowed it down to a Kenwood marine media stereo. No CD player. But undecided on how many speakers. I think I would be OK with just 2 speakers. One up front and one in the rear. I don't need to "Rock out". Mainly to listen to baseball games and music while fishing. What do you guys think? 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Apr 15, 2018)

Have you looked at the radios that can be installed in gauge hole or just drill a 4 inch hole for them? I put one of them on my boat and take up alot less room, and seem to pretty water proof and doesnt need a cover like the others. i've got two speakers on mine and that is a plenty loud enough, i've got them mounted one off the front of the console and one off the side of the side console.


----------



## Rivernut (Apr 16, 2018)

I installed the same Kenwoid Bluetooth marine stereo you are considering. Very easy install. It does not have a CD player so it is not very deep, which is a plus. I think it cost under $100. I have two speakers in my V8 jetboat “dog house” deck. I can talk on the wireless phone over the stereo microphone while fishing if I want razzing my friends that are at work! I would look at any stereo / Bluetooth speaker set up that required the least amount of holes/sawing.


----------



## beetlespin (Apr 16, 2018)

Get some ears buds and rock out. That way you do not annoy the other boaters who don't enjoy you music/news/games.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 16, 2018)

I am totally against radios on boats. Nothing more annoying than peace and quiet ruined by someone else's god awful music.


----------



## Rivernut (Apr 16, 2018)

The high notes do get a little lost while motoring along 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=27Q3f4y6at4


----------



## JimmyTodd (Apr 18, 2018)

I was thinking of installing a stereo last year. I had a couple stereo's in the closet but, I decided to go with a blutooth waterproof speaker. I think it is made for bathroom shower use how ever it is pretty load and has an ok amount of bass also it comes with a large suction cup on the back and slaps right on and comes off just as easily. I don't want to rock the entire lake but i do enjoy a little music or a game on occasion. there are any number of cheap options mine was around 17.00 . Spend more and i am sure you could get more load.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 18, 2018)

I bought a cooler from Ice Chest Radios and it is pretty sweet for the boat. Water proof, 360 watts, Polk marine speaker and a AGM battery (jetski style) that lasts around 24 hours at full volume. It will also charge a cell phone. They are fully customizable and can go as big and loud as your wallet allows. The one 6.5" speaker in mine is pretty loud though.

I didn't want to cut holes in my boat, but I will probably end up doing it anyways because I like to get real loud sometimes, or maybe the campsite is 50' from shore and I need to hear it. So I will probably be installing four 6.5" speakers and a 10" subwoofer in my cubby up front. 

To those who stated their displeasure for music on the water, don't worry, I don't want to be around you either


----------



## jbird68 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for all of your input. I'm leaning towards just two speakers. And I like the Kenwood also because of the Bluetooth connectivity. Nothing like scrambling under my console for my phone when the wife is calling. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Apr 18, 2018)

I too like to have music or a game playing whilst out to sea trolling for bluefish or such ... but then there's no one around to bother with the music. In fact, some days ..._ the fish aren't even around #-o !_

This is the install layout below that I used for 2 speakers and it worked out really well!


----------

